# HARDBODY71~internet tough guy, steroid guru and pole smoker



## heavyiron (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, maybe that's a bit harsh. I'm pretty sure he isn't a steroid guru...



HARDBODY71 said:


> Lmfao at this being a sticky for pct.


 



			
				heavyiron said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -443425 reputation points from heavyiron.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
6 seconds after the neg he blows a gasket, this was way too easy...dance for me monkey, dance!


			
				HARDBODY71 said:
			
		

> Do you honestly think I give three fucks if you keep negging me pussy ass bitch? Why don't you take a trip down to Miami and talk shit to my face see how quick I drop you


 


			
				heavyiron said:
			
		

> LOL at the internet tough guy...I own your mind son...


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 2, 2011)

lol


----------



## porky (Jun 2, 2011)

awsome


----------



## porky (Jun 2, 2011)

shit sp awesome


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 2, 2011)

*HARDBODY71*


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 2, 2011)

Isn't this the same douche bag who tried to get someone else to come down to Miami and then found out someone was local and then he never showed up to arranged meeting.  

But I got $20 on Heavyiron if he decides to take that ride


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Isn't this the same douche bag who tried to get someone else to come down to Miami and then found out someone was local and then he never showed up to arranged meeting.
> 
> But I got $20 on Heavyiron if he decides to take that ride


 

Yup, same guy!!  gets exposed every day.....but comes back with a new name every 3rd day.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 2, 2011)

Usually stay out of this stuff, but Heavy, that is awesome!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dance Monkey boy Dance


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 2, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> fuck heavyiron that pussy ass bitch


 

ahhhh, how cute. looks like I hurt his wittle feelers...


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 2, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> ahhhh, how cute. looks like I hurt his wittle feelers...


 

hahahaha!  If you remind him that he is 5 foot 7 and posted fake pics of himself, he will get more mad.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 2, 2011)

It's prolly Retlaw.


----------



## custom (Jun 2, 2011)

Remember he owns a "NINE". He sent me this pic of him in late March


----------



## oufinny (Jun 2, 2011)

custom said:


> Remember he owns a "NINE". He sent me this pic of him in late March



That is fucking awesome and pretty much how I pictured him.  I love the come to Miami, like you want to go to that shit hole just to appease that guy who would just assume blow you before he took a legit ass whooping.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 2, 2011)

Latest rep comment from the star of the thread, shaking in my "boots" over here in TX.  Hey dumbass, we aren't all shit kicking hicks, we are more savvy, well armed tough SOBs that eat wet backs like you for dinner (this is in reference to our problem with illegals); or have you do the hard labor we don't want to do.

Here it is:
where you from pussy bitch? texas? home of the hill billys. go fuck your mother bitch, you fucking wish you lived in miami fuck boy. we bang up white boys like you for fun down here


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 3, 2011)

If anyone ever calls me a "Fuck boy" I will proceed to kick them straight in the balls. People like this are the reason I carry a gun on me every where I go. Bonus points cause it's actually legal too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's prolly Retlaw.


 
nah, retlaws got way more style


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

*lolz!*

HARDBODY71 
Registered User



 

HARDBODY71 _has no status. _

Save 


Join Date: May 2011
Location: Da Bottom
Gender: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Posts: 74 
















Reputation: *-1183219*


*Re: New reputation!* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *theCaptn'* 
_Hi, you have received -447445 reputation points from theCaptn'._
_Reputation was given for *this* post._

_Comment:_
_hey! Youre the bitch! _

_Regards,_
_theCaptn'_

_Note: This is an automated message._

Your mommas the bitch you fat fuck


----------



## NJRiot (Jun 3, 2011)

deca that pic was some funny shit ... thanks for the laugh brother!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 3, 2011)

Re: New reputation! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by REDDOG309 
Hi, you have received -210592 reputation points from REDDOG309.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
pussy

Regards,
REDDOG309

Note: This is an automated message. 

your dad is a pussy


----------



## oufinny (Jun 3, 2011)

I see the epic stupidity that is this guy continues... his other PM to me told me he was so strapped he could take me and whatever army.  Cuban-Americans are funny, they think we give a fuck about them in Texas, uh no, we have plenty of other minorities here to keep us occupied thank you very much.


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2011)

HeavyIron can't fight. he's a big flabby meat curtain


----------



## cg89 (Jun 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> *HARDBODY71*



priceless


----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Isn't this the same douche bag who tried to get someone else to come down to Miami and then found out someone was local and then he never showed up to arranged meeting.
> 
> But I got $20 on Heavyiron if he decides to take that ride


 

I'll throw in another 20 on Heavyiron too. I am close enought to go and watch the ass whoopin

Heck I'd video tape it !


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 3, 2011)

there seems to be alot of this crap going on....it's that time of year again i think


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 3, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I'll throw in another 20 on Heavyiron too. I am close enought to go and watch the ass whoopin
> 
> Heck I'd video tape it !




your in sw fl fuck boy???? perfect. come to porkys hialeah monday at 9pm. you wont miss me im all tatted up


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> If anyone ever calls me a "Fuck boy" I will proceed to kick them straight in the balls. People like this are the reason I carry a gun on me every where I go. Bonus points cause it's actually legal too.



shut the fuck up fuck boy! you think you the only one that carries a gun? i would love for you to come down to miami and step up to me see how quick you get two put to your head with the .45  get at me fuck boy


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2011)

I smell pussy


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2011)

Internet tough guy OOOOH ME scared


----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> your in sw fl fuck boy???? perfect. come to porkys hialeah monday at 9pm. you wont miss me im all tatted up


 

Hardbody71   "FUCKBOY"


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 3, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> shut the fuck up fuck boy! you think you the only one that carries a gun? i would love for you to come down to miami and step up to me see how quick you get two put to your head with the .45 get at me fuck boy


 
I know better than that. They don't let niggers buy guns down there. I'll bring the AK too, just so I can jam it up your ass. But you might like that you fucking homo.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I know better than that. They don't let niggers buy guns down there. I'll bring the AK too, just so I can jam it up your ass. But you might like that you fucking homo.



I am with Sloppy, anything done anally to him will just get him off... I suggest the butt of the gum meeting his face a few times so he can swallow a few teeth, just saying.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 3, 2011)

The funny thing is he is responding to all of this, a true waste of a sperm and egg.


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 3, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Internet tough guy OOOOH ME scared




I already told you where I'm at.  So stop hiding behind a computer screen bitch


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I know better than that. They don't let niggers buy guns down there. I'll bring the AK too, just so I can jam it up your ass. But you might like that you fucking homo.



I ain't black bitch. porkys hialeah is where I'm at. Anyone of you soft ass bitches feeling brave come down to my gym


----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> I already told you where I'm at. So stop hiding behind a computer screen bitch









Hardbody71  on the right???


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 3, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> I ain't black bitch. porkys hialeah is where I'm at. Anyone of you soft ass bitches feeling brave come down to my gym


 

Oh you mean the spot right off of 826? I'll check it out. Don't be surprised when my Colt meets the back of your head and proceeds to get shoved in your mouth.... again, something I think you might enjoy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> I ain't black bitch. porkys hialeah is where I'm at. Anyone of you soft ass bitches feeling brave come down to my gym


 
I feel brave enough . . will need to do an IM fundraiser to pay for the air ticket.

After can we spoon at your place? 

Porky's Gym


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I feel brave enough . . will need to do an IM fundraiser to pay for the air ticket.
> 
> After can we spoon at your place?
> 
> Porky's Gym



Or cock-dock maybe?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Or cock-dock maybe?


 
Yes, spooning would only be appropriate after cock-docking


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes, spooning would only be appropriate after cock-docking



He's probably not a virgin unlike myself


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> He's probably not a virgin unlike myself


 
He's pretty scary though. . . kind of like retlaw pre-HIV. 

I hope I get to massage fecies into his scalp, then whisper sweet nothings into his ear as I anally rape him in a specially prepared dumpster behind porkies gym


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> He's pretty scary though. . . kind of like retlaw pre-HIV.
> 
> I hope I get to massage fecies into his scalp, then whisper sweet nothings into his ear as I anally rape him in a specially prepared dumpster behind porkies gym



Will you shave his head and pencil a fashionable goatee on the back of it?


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Oh you mean the spot right off of 826? I'll check it out. Don't be surprised when my Colt meets the back of your head and proceeds to get shoved in your mouth.... again, something I think you might enjoy.



Yeah fuck boy come see me right off 826. If you got the balls


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 3, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Hardbody71  on the right???



The only Internet thug here is you old ass bitch. You live I'm Miami like me I'm telling you where I'm at so why don't you come pay me a visit? Stop hiding behind a computer fucking fagget


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Jun 3, 2011)

i cant believe that you actually have to come on the internet on boards like this and gets so riled up to where you wanna fight and call people out.. dont you have enough going on out in FL with all the cuban,puerto rican and niggers out there to deal with.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 3, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> your in sw fl fuck boy???? perfect. come to porkys hialeah monday at 9pm. you wont miss me im all tatted up


Hey faggot someone already played this game with your stupid beaner ass you fagged out and kept changing places to meet cause your mom wouldnt give you a ride. Your a fucken joke loser didnt he pist a pic of Cutler and say it was him? Anyways get your wait up you piser fuck and leave. Miami is a fucken dump!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 3, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> Yeah fuck boy come see me right off 826. If you got the balls


 

My balls? Funny you mention that. They were bouncing off your sister's chin last night. All I had to give her was the tiniest crumb of crack rock. She could suck a golf ball through a garden hose. It must run in the family cause I've heard you give good head too.


----------



## porky (Jun 3, 2011)

reminds me of this guy





YouTube Video










p.s i got a gym named after me whooho


----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> The only Internet thug here is you old ass bitch. You live I'm Miami like me I'm telling you where I'm at so why don't you come pay me a visit? Stop hiding behind a computer fucking fagget


 

"Miami" is South "EAST" Florida not South "WEST" Florida. Must have flunked Geography. 

Don't they teach that in school down there? 

"shut the fuck up fuck boy! you think you the only one that carries a gun? i would love for you to come down to miami and step up to me see how quick you get two put to your head with the .45 get at me fuck boy" 

BTW you "gun" threat is "Illegal" and you could be reported to the Police. 

Any Responsible licensed CCW carrier would know that. 

You also cannot legally use weapons in any situation your desire. Florida law puts a responsibility on weapons carriers to retreat from threatening situations whenever possible. *The law allows deadly force in trying to protect yourself or another person from death or serious bodily harm, or in preventing a forcible felony, such as rape, robbery, burglary or kidnapping*.
Verbal threats do not constitute a sufficient reason to justify deadly force under Florida law. *Also, threatening someone with a gun can get even a licensed gun owner into trouble.* *The law considers even an unloaded gun a deadly weapon, and offenders face three years in prison for making verbal threats while possessing a handgun*

_*If you have a CCW and want to keep it SHUT the FUCK up you dumb ass!*_


Maybe I should forward your threatening post to the Police Department??


----------



## Imosted (Jun 3, 2011)

Isnt he that fag from a month ago, his daddy is doctor and i think 1982 found his phone number and address.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 3, 2011)

^^yup


----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2011)

same troll indeed


----------



## SFW (Jun 3, 2011)

I still think its Chico's other acct 

 maybe not.


----------



## 1982 (Jun 4, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Isnt he that fag from a month ago, his daddy is doctor and i think 1982 found his phone number and address.



Yes and he accused me of being DEA cause I got all the information from a address he posted. Although I do believe the address he posted was of someone else. The kid also posted pics of the bodybuilder Santi aragon and claimed they were him. Then he kept telling everyone to meet him at the gym for a fight and someone from here went and he never showed up.


Here's the thread where it all started http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/128645-another-getbig11.html


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> The only Internet thug here is you old ass bitch. You live I'm Miami like me I'm telling you where I'm at so why don't you come pay me a visit? Stop hiding behind a computer fucking fagget



I'm laughing my ass off because she's actually challenging people to come meet her goofy ass.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 4, 2011)

ban this douchbag already please......he's added zero value to the board and is only being a nuisance


----------



## jaredw33 (Jun 4, 2011)

Your .45?  Your boyfriend ever put that in your ass?



HARDBODY71 said:


> shut the fuck up fuck boy! you think you the only one that carries a gun? i would love for you to come down to miami and step up to me see how quick you get two put to your head with the *.45*  get at me fuck boy


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> ban this douchbag already please......he's added zero value to the board and is only being a nuisance


 I gave him a 30 day time out for sponsor bashing in your forum. Please send the Trenbolone now.

K, thanks!


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I gave him a 30 day time out for sponsor bashing in your forum. Please send the Trenbolone now.
> 
> K, thanks!



we'll see how quickly EK gets in back in stock!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> we'll see how quickly EK gets in back in stock!


 
just remember Heavy on uses jewish gears


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> just remember Heavy on uses jewish gears


What the fuck are you trying to say here?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> What the fuck are you trying to say here?



he said

just remember Heavy on uses jewish gears 



I hope that helps.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 5, 2011)

jagbender said:


> "Miami" is South "EAST" Florida not South "WEST" Florida. Must have flunked Geography.
> 
> Don't they teach that in school down there?
> 
> ...


 that's the truth right there..I woluld never threatin with my gun..the gun is a last option for me..


----------



## custom (Jun 5, 2011)

I think he is back again under ANABOLICBODY.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> your in sw fl fuck boy???? perfect. come to porkys hialeah monday at 9pm. you wont miss me im all tatted up


The only thing you've ever messed up is grammar.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> he said
> 
> just remember Heavy on uses jewish gears
> 
> ...


What the fuck is a "Heavy on"?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> What the fuck is a "Heavy on"?



Close your mouth junior. You're 2 years late.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Close your mouth junior. You're 2 years late.


Lol...or what? You'll have a hissy fit again? Fuck off back to your little forum, pussy boy.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Lol...or what? You'll have a hissy fit again? Fuck off back to your little forum, pussy boy.



I dont own this forum, just your stupid little mentality, puny woman.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I dont own this forum, just your stupid little mentality, puny woman.


Of course you don't own the forum, pussy. You own nothing. Here's a good story; remember when everyone was so mean to you at RX and AS and you started crying and quit posting? You are now and have always been a little pussy.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Of course you don't own the forum, pussy. You own nothing. Here's a good story; remember when everyone was so mean to you at RX and AS and you started crying and quit posting? You are now and have always been a little pussy.



Really sweetheart? Where are you getting your information from?
Actually I remember you now. I checked back on RX for a second...you're that little Indian douchebag who's like 150lb pounds soaking wet. If I recall correctly, you were trying to get into Tight Booty's pants as well as Dawn Allison's. Meanwhile from the photos your gay ass posted, you live in a third world country, have absolutely no size, you're a weak little cunt and STILL no one could take you seriously. 

Good to see nothing has changed for you. 








Thank you come again.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## blergs. (Jun 8, 2011)

Lolololol


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2011)

custom said:


> I think he is back again under ANABOLICBODY.



That bitch got all pissed when I negged him. What a pussy.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That bitch got all pissed when I negged him. What a pussy.



he is a pussy, and your a dick.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Really sweetheart? Where are you getting your information from?
> Actually I remember you now. I checked back on RX for a second...you're that little Indian douchebag who's like 150lb pounds soaking wet. If I recall correctly, you were trying to get into Tight Booty's pants as well as Dawn Allison's. Meanwhile from the photos your gay ass posted, you live in a third world country, have absolutely no size, you're a weak little cunt and STILL no one could take you seriously.
> 
> Good to see nothing has changed for you.
> ...


You're as weak-minded as ever. And as for the rest; lol@ you. "Aries" has pictures up everywhere but here and I'm certainly not indian. You on the other hand are still the little pussy that was run off of every board but this one. Your time is short here.


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Ok, maybe that's a bit harsh. I'm pretty sure he isn't a steroid guru...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





love it!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> blah blah blah....
> 
> Your time is short here.




Relax Apu. It will be okay. Now get back to filling my car up with unleaded regular...and wash my window bitch.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Relax Apu. It will be okay. Now get back to filling my car up with unleaded regular...and wash my window bitch.



Lol aries1 is a currymuncher???


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2011)

bawwwhahahahhahaahahahahaahaaaaaa

I PMed you.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Relax Apu. It will be okay. Now get back to filling my car up with unleaded regular...and wash my window bitch.



 I particularly like how he is telling a mod his time is short, the arrogance is so thick it is palpable.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I particularly like how he is telling a mod his time is short, the arrogance is so thick it is palpable.



I did find that pretty damn funny.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Relax Apu. It will be okay. Now get back to filling my car up with unleaded regular...and wash my window bitch.


Go back to selling snake oil for Need2, pussy boy. I'll be getting rid of you shortly. 



theCaptn' said:


> Lol aries1 is a currymuncher???


Yep. 



oufinny said:


> I particularly like how he is telling a mod his time is short, the arrogance is so thick it is palpable.


I particularly like how you think someone gives a fuck what you think, faggot.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I did find that pretty damn funny.


I found it funny when we made you cry to John and Dave to make us stop hurting your feelings.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I found it funny when we made you cry to John and Dave to make us stop hurting your feelings.


Wow. You really got me there. 

Same old Apu. Same insults.... different board.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I'll be getting rid of you shortly.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 9, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> he is a pussy, and your a dick.




And your a nipple rubbing pole smoker


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 9, 2011)

I like juggernaut, he seems like a good guy.  

Now faries1 is a different story,  he comes on the scene with curt  James backing him and acts like a douche. My problem is with peope who attack other people and not attack the subject at hand.  When this happens the core I.M. Folks deal a swift blow.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> faries1 is a different story


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Wow. You really got me there.
> 
> Same old Apu. Same insults.... different board.


Do you really intend to stick with this, "Aries is an Indian" schtick? Its pretty weak considering how many people here have seen my pictures. 

Now, lets get back to you crying to your two fathers about your hurt feelings. Did Dave or John ever touch you in your "no no" places?



REDDOG309 said:


> I like juggernaut, he seems like a good guy.
> 
> Now faries1 is a different story,  he comes on the scene with curt  James backing him and acts like a douche. My problem is with peope who attack other people and not attack the subject at hand.  When this happens the _*core I.M. Folks deal a swift blow*_.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...priceless.

How are things in the retirement home in Florida? Do you wear white shoes with every outfit?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Do you really intend to stick with this, "Aries is an Indian" schtick? Its pretty weak considering how many people here have seen my pictures.
> 
> Now, lets get back to you crying to your two fathers about your hurt feelings. Did Dave or John ever touch you in your "no no" places?



Fairies..I mean Apu, I intend on doing as much as I want, you gimp. You're brainless and extremely easy to upset. Take a midol-I mean, your worse than a broad with bleeding twat and just as harmless.

I didn't think anyone could be as weakminded as gobro, but wow, you're a flaming bitch faggot in a St Patricks Day parade. At least he was slightly smart.

Oh and your gay porn photos? Keep em. I don't fly your way.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You're brainless and extremely easy to upset.


Ironic you would say this considering you've tried to have me banned in other places and infracted me here for calling you a faggot(which you are). The depths of your stupidity coupled with your lack of spine make you quite an enemy, rofl. So, to continue my psychological evaluation was it Dave or John that violated you?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> blah blah blahh
> 
> I like to suck man cock and swallow.



Keep going tough guy.

Honey, did that bother you? I mean really. What should bother your sorry ass is that I make more money than you in a month than you see all year. Go praise allah douchenuts.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Keep going tough guy.
> 
> Honey, did that bother you? I mean really. What should bother your sorry ass is that I make more money than you in a month than you see all year. Go praise allah douchenuts.


Lol...even more irony from a loser. Changing posts is all the rage. You're so cool, loser. 

What should bother is that fathers don't normally touch their child's penis. You are a minority in that respect. Cry for me, sunshine.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2011)

Fairies, is it true a chick can outbench, outsquat and outdead you by miles? I've heard on that three boards. Tell me it isnt so.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Fairies, is it true a chick can outbench, outsquat and outdead you by miles? I've heard on that three boards. Tell me it isnt so.


No one talks to you, loser. As usual, your lies are weak as your sphincter muscles.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> No one talks to you, loser. As usual, your lies are weak as your sphincter muscles.



Pretty inaccurate information from a douchebag who spends all his time in the corner of anything goes. Are you afraid you'll not have anything to contribute? Step outside little woman. Dont be too much of a pussy.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Pretty inaccurate information from a douchebag who spends all his time in the corner of anything goes. Are you afraid you'll not have anything to contribute? Step outside little woman. Dont be too much of a pussy.


Hit nerve did I, touch-hole?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Hit nerve did I, touch-hole?



Right in my special place. Thank you Fairies. You're gay.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Right in my special place. Thank you Fairies. You're gay.


Weakness is a disease, loser.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Weakness is a disease, loser.



I thought I was a faggot.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I thought I was a faggot.


lol


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 12, 2011)

(fist pump) E-fight E-fight E-fight!!!!!
Don't be too alarmed but I'm probably going to throw some bladed weapons into the ring with you guys. Do what must be done.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2011)

"two men enter, one man leaves..."


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 12, 2011)

*Listen up maggots*






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2011)

lol


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> "two men enter, one man leaves..."


Who would leave if Dave and John entered? You know...since you're privy to that kind of info.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Who would leave if Dave and John entered? You know...since you're privy to that kind of info.



No. Sorry. Can you explain?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> No. Sorry. Can you explain?


Yea right.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Yea right.



Great explanation, stupid.


----------



## Phetamine (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 15, 2011)

If Faires1 ain't a GFR pseudo account then he is #1 grasshopper.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 15, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> If Faires1 ain't a GFR pseudo account then he is #1 grasshopper.




I meant cockhopper.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 15, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> If Faires1 ain't a GFR pseudo account then he is #1 grasshopper.


 2 different guys. Known them both for years online.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2011)

I can attest to what HI is saying. Theyre both 2 different pole smoking homos, but both two similar cockfags.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 2 different guys. Known them both for years online.



I feel for you Bro,



juggernaut said:


> I can attest to what HI is saying. Theyre both 2 different pole smoking homos, but both two similar cockfags.



I guess they both graduated from the same colon trollin school.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2011)

mmmmmbahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I can attest to what HI is saying. Theyre both 2 different pole smoking homos, but both two similar cockfags.


You can attest to nothing except the different sizes of Dave and John's cocks, faggot.



REDDOG309 said:


> I feel for you Bro,
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they both graduated from the same colon trollin school.


This was just stupid.



juggernaut said:


> mmmmmbahahahahahaahahahaha


Simple mind= easily amused.   Do you also throw your own feces for amusement?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2011)

Fairies back! Yay! 
What took you so long to think of useless drivel? Couldn't get the hamster out of your ass to  think of hugely funny, yet intelligent quips like the three you just posted?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 17, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Fairies back! Yay!
> What took you so long to think of useless drivel? Couldn't get the hamster out of your ass to  think of hugely funny, yet intelligent quips like the three you just posted?


Did you actually read what you wrote before hitting, "submit"? Fuck you are dumb.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Did you actually read what you wrote before hitting, "submit"? Fuck you are dumb.


Let's see:

-You troll mainly in the Anything Goes forum-most likely because you have nothing remotely intelligent to add to a conversation. If you have, it was either boring, vague or ridiculously inept. Or all of the above. Or are a redundant plant by one of the mods, just to keep goofy shit going. 

-You're literally incapable of reaching beyond homosexual remarks or calling someone dumb or a fag, and yet everyone else is either a fag or dumb. Got anything you're secretly wishing for there, sparky?

-You haven't come up with anything-not a thing-that's even the slightest bit interesting or even fairly humorous. I swear it's like watching the Brady Bunch when people read the drivel you post. 


Dude, are you truly retarded? Wait. Yes of course! You are. 

Now really, try and contribute something-anything that you haven't said yet, that might show that you aren't. Just like in Rx, you got your ass handed to you and it was funny then and still is. 

...............






Didnt think you could. You twit.

You may continue now, retard but try to stop being so helmet special. 


[submit]​


----------



## independent (Jun 17, 2011)

I like curry.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2011)

I like sweet potatoes and eggs.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Fairies back! Yay!
> What took you so long to think of useless drivel? _*Couldn't get the hamster out of your ass*_ to  think of hugely funny, yet intelligent quips like the three you just posted?





juggernaut said:


> Let's see:
> 
> -You troll mainly in the Anything Goes forum-most likely because you have nothing remotely intelligent to add to a conversation. If you have, it was either boring, vague or ridiculously inept. Or all of the above. Or are a redundant plant by one of the mods, just to keep goofy shit going.
> 
> ...


Ah yes. I see your point, dumbass. Nice meltdown, faggot.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2011)

hey moe, I was in Las Vegas last year and there was this place in Harrahs called KGB Burgers. One of the burgers had curry made into it. It was spicy as hell, but it was damn good. Quite possibly one of the best burgers I've ever had.

Know any other good burger joints? I know Bobby Flay just opened one near my gym.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> hey moe, I was in Las Vegas last year and there was this place in Harrahs called KGB Burgers. One of the burgers had curry made into it. It was spicy as hell, but it was damn good. Quite possibly one of the best burgers I've ever had.
> 
> Know any other good burger joints? I know Bobby Flay just opened one near my gym.



Redd Robin YUUM


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Five Guys Burgers and Fries


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Five Guys Burgers and Fries



Yes.

Jugg you're a. Jersey guy, check out; bucu burger, smash burger, bobby's burger palace, zinburger (burgers with wine pairings).. I'm forgetting something.. but check  those all out

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Yes.
> 
> Jugg you're a. Jersey guy, check out; bucu burger, smash burger, bobby's burger palace, zinburger (burgers with wine pairings).. I'm forgetting something.. but check  those all out
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Been to Bobbys, it wasn't crazy great, but good. 
I've heard of Bucu burgers and will defintely try it out. There's a place in Union called the Route 22 Highway diner, it has insane burgers that I grew up on. Still to this day, aside from Fuddruckers and KGB, THE best.


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Been to Bobbys, it wasn't crazy great, but good.
> I've heard of Bucu burgers and will defintely try it out. There's a place in Union called the Route 22 Highway diner, it has insane burgers that I grew up on. Still to this day, aside from Fuddruckers and KGB, THE best.



Rt22. Highway diner eh? Ill hit it up in a week or 2. Bucu is damn good, bobby's is a little better than ok. Last 2 times I had fuddruckers I've been sick  not cool..

 This weekend philly cheese steaks are the poison, geno's vs tony luke's..

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Genos. Definitely. Extra cheese!


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 20, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> your in sw fl fuck boy???? perfect. come to porkys hialeah monday at 9pm. you wont miss me im all tatted up


 

I saw you there last week,

You kept touching my shoes under the stal next to me.

what was up with that?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Rt22. Highway diner eh? Ill hit it up in a week or 2. Bucu is damn good, bobby's is a little better than ok. Last 2 times I had fuddruckers I've been sick  not cool..
> 
> This weekend philly cheese steaks are the poison, geno's vs tony luke's..
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Geno's for the win, get a cutlett italiano at tony luc's.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

problem is the bread is sooooooo good it's insane. I think it's homemade.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 20, 2011)

You faggots turned this into a thread about burgers? Jugg, you are so gay.


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You faggots turned this into a thread about burgers? Jugg, you are so gay.



Yeah. And?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

There's a place in Belleville called PeeDeeVees. BEST Italian hot dogs you could ever find anywhere. Homemade bread, and the guy made a deliciously nasty cheesesteak sandwich which I could only eat once a week because it was so big and gave me ojida always lol!

But seriously, if the bread rocks, the burger or the sandwich will kill IMO.

Oh, not to to mention if you're looking for pizza, Belleville had this place called Joey's. Fucking unreal crust!! Hoboken had a place called 7-Star. Biggest slices I've ever seen in the shittiest place you could ever find.


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> There's a place in Belleville called PeeDeeVees. BEST Italian hot dogs you could ever find anywhere. Homemade bread, and the guy made a deliciously nasty cheesesteak sandwich which I could only eat once a week because it was so big and gave me ojida always lol!
> 
> But seriously, if the bread rocks, the burger or the sandwich will kill IMO.
> 
> Oh, not to to mention if you're looking for pizza, Belleville had this place called Joey's. Fucking unreal crust!! Hoboken had a place called 7-Star. Biggest slices I've ever seen in the shittiest place you could ever find.



Bellville hardon? Lol ill def check out peedeevees.. 7 star vs benny tudinos, who's bigger?

Italian hotdog of choice always will be callahans, even if they're all closed. 

Best pizza ever comes from lombardi's, nyc, first pizzeria in the country, oh, and its still the original oven lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 21, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You faggots turned this into a thread about burgers? Jugg, you are so gay.



And we turned your ass into a slider


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> And we turned your ass into a slider


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

White Castles can only be eaten drunk, in a car with no working windows that cant roll down in the middle of summer and of course no working A/C. 
Nuff said.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


And stop or I'll ban your fuckin' ass. Got it?



REDDOG309 said:


> And we turned your ass into a slider


Is this some type of pre-WWII lingo?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

CGrant, I've heard of Lombardis on the Travel channel. What street is it on? 
As for the size of the pizza, I've never tried the other, but the slice at 7-star needs to be held with two hands. &-Star used to be next to a school. I remember teaching class and smelling the pizza because we had no windows. Insane smell!


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> CGrant, I've heard of Lombardis on the Travel channel. What street is it on?
> As for the size of the pizza, I've never tried the other, but the slice at 7-star needs to be held with two hands. &-Star used to be next to a school. I remember teaching class and smelling the pizza because we had no windows. Insane smell!



Hahaha well benny tudino's always said they had the biggest slice in hoboken. Their large pie used to come in 2 or 3 extra large boxes for togo lol.. Check it out if you're in the area.. lombardi's is on spring and mott. Check that shit out asap. 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> And stop or I'll ban your fuckin' ass. Got it?
> 
> Is this some type of pre-WWII lingo?



Ban me? Lolz. Can't get too mad at you, your icon just makes me so happy. 

A slider is a small hamburger\cheeseburger you ignorant ozzy fuck (wallaby fucking kangaroo punching australian)

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Ban me? Lolz. Can't get too mad at you, your icon just makes me so happy.
> 
> A slider is a small hamburger\cheeseburger *you ignorant ozzy fuck (wallaby fucking kangaroo punching australian)*
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



 
Fairies will never be able to ban you. I can attest to that. Ignore him. It makes him cranky.  
Aussies make some pretty good food. Love the Fosters (Austrailian for beeeeyah)!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 22, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Fairies will never be able to ban you. I can attest to that. Ignore him. It makes him cranky.
> Aussies make some pretty good food. Love the Fosters (Austrailian for beeeeyah)!!!



In Faries1 case, I'm sure being from the down under has something to do with a mans ball sack. (Austrailian for gay)


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> In Faries1 case, I'm sure being from the down under has something to do with a mans ball sack. (Austrailian for gay)


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> *Fairies will never be able to ban you. I can attest to that. Ignore him.* It makes him cranky.
> Aussies make some pretty good food. Love the Fosters (Austrailian for beeeeyah)!!!


All jokes aside, I could easily have you removed from your position with just a few neatly presented facts to the admin here. Don't get too cocky, little boy.



REDDOG309 said:


> In Faries1 case, I'm sure being from the down under has something to do with a mans ball sack. (Austrailian for gay)


I'm sure you're doctor has prescribed nitro pills for your heart condition more than once...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

He's going to take a 3 day rest and think of new material.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> He's going to take a 3 day rest and think of new material.


Wrong. I'm gonna stay a while longer. You have no power here. I, on the other hand, do. Fuck off, crybaby rat.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Wrong. I'm gonna stay a while longer. You have no power here. I, on the other hand, do. Fuck off, crybaby rat.


cool let's continue


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> cool let's continue


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...you are such a scared little rat. Just so you know, I would never tell your business out in the open forums(even though I believe people should know). Stop being so faggoty.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...you are such a scared little rat. Just so you know, I would never tell your business out in the open forums(even though I believe people should know). Stop being so faggoty.



Go ahead. Spread the word.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

We're waiting sweetheart.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> We're waiting sweetheart.


Nah, that's where even I draw the line. Your sins will find you without me. The patrons here can PM me


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Nah, that's where even I draw the line. Your sins will find you without me. The patrons here can PM me



No really, please. Go ahead.
Speak the truth.
But you are dumber than I thought.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> No really, please. Go ahead.
> Speak the truth.


What more do you need to see? You tried to ban me and couldn't, you infracted me and I laughed at you. Stop taking shit so serious.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Sure thing genius.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

faggot


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> faggot


Make you feel better?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Make you feel better?


It was in jest. You're not going to push me into making myself get banned by posting your rat-ish info. I'm always 3 steps ahead of you, child. Seriously, calm down and relax. Its just a forum to talk shit.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> It was in jest. You're not going to push me into making myself get banned by posting your rat-ish info. I'm always 3 steps ahead of you, child. Seriously, calm down and relax. Its just a forum to talk shit.


Ahhh yes. That. Expose it all. Please.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Ahhh yes. That. Expose it all. Please.



Did you make stool in the urinal?  Mm-kay.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Did you make stool in the urinal?  Mm-kay.



lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2011)

Still waiting for horrendous scandal that Fairies has promised.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 24, 2011)

Aries has this formula he likes to work with where he implies he knows something about you in order to get you to continue to talk to his lonely little self. He calls me brit, random nonsense from his aerosol destroyed imagination. Please stop huffing paint aries. Nobody but you thinks it's awesome that your lungs are gold.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Aries has this formula he likes to work with where he implies he knows something about you in order to get you to continue to talk to his lonely little self. He calls me brit, random nonsense from his aerosol destroyed imagination. Please stop huffing paint aries. Nobody but you thinks it's awesome that your lungs are gold.





OWNED.


----------



## CG (Jun 24, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Nah, that's where even I draw the line. Your sins will find you without me. The patrons here can PM me



You can't receive PM's... 



ceazur said:


> Pro hormones are like eating a chicken wing, gears is like eating the chickens entire family


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Still waiting for horrendous scandal that Fairies has promised.


Hmm...you claim to want me to out you, yet you ban me again. I was just unbanned again by someone that doesn't agree with your obvious insecurities. I don't think you want me to out you at all, pussy.



withoutrulers said:


> Aries has this formula he likes to work with where he implies he knows something about you in order to get you to continue to talk to his lonely little self. He calls me brit, random nonsense from his aerosol destroyed imagination. Please stop huffing paint aries. Nobody but you thinks it's awesome that your lungs are gold.


Blah blah blah...imagination is a beautiful thing, monkey-boy.



Cgrant said:


> You can't receive PM's...


Jugg banned before you could PM me. By all means, PM away now.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2011)

You are truly boring.
Listen, sweetheart. Call me out, ridicule me, annoy me...just DON'T FUCKING BORE ME OR THE PEOPLE HERE.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You are truly boring.
> Listen, sweetheart. Call me out, ridicule me, annoy me...just DON'T FUCKING BORE ME OR THE PEOPLE HERE.


Nah, you're pissed off. You are such a fuckin' pussy. There is literally not one shred of manhood in you. You are the epitome of the words, "half man and half woman". Grow some balls you little faggot.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jun 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You are truly boring.
> Listen, sweetheart. Call me out, ridicule me, annoy me...just DON'T FUCKING BORE ME OR THE PEOPLE HERE.


----------



## Ramrod11 (Jun 25, 2011)

Guys I know what this Aries punk is talking about. Just don't put yourself in a position with Jugg that could compromise your personal info. Posting here in the forum is fine but don't go any further with him.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ramrod11 said:


> Guys I know what this Aries punk is talking about. Just don't put yourself in a position with Jugg that could compromise your personal info. Posting here in the forum is fine but don't go any further with him.


Fuck off, faggot.


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 25, 2011)

This shit is very funny to watch pan out. Basicly the same things said over and over and people keep feeding into it. Still funny.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

I like warm apples and peanut butter at night.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 26, 2011)

BigMuffin said:


> This shit is very funny to watch pan out. Basicly the same things said over and over and people keep feeding into it. Still funny.


If I smear peanut butter on it, will you eat my asshole?


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 26, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> If I smear peanut butter on it, will you eat my asshole?


 
Is it Natural PB?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jun 29, 2011)

rofl at mods getting owned...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 30, 2011)

BigMuffin said:


> Is it Natural PB?


You have my solemn oath, I NEVER smear unnatural peanut butter on my asshole. yer gtg


----------

